# What to do about algae on hairgrass?



## Prairie (Aug 15, 2007)

At the moment this only seems to be affecting the hairgrass. DIY Co2, with excel dosing as well. No NPK.

Any suggestions?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Algae is best avoided by growing healthy plants. And, that requires that the plants have enough of all of the nutrients they need considering the light intensity they are being grown in. So, if you have more than 1.3 or so watts per gallon you need to be providing NPK fertilizing as well as the CO2.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks, exactly what I needed to hear.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

you will need to do something about your tank balance so that you don't grow algae any more, but in the mean time, you can crop it. When you cut it low, it will grow in a thicker carpte also, so it is a good idea to trim it frequently until you get the dense patch that you desire.


----------



## Aen (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks like what I had 2 weeks ago after my filtration was down for a few days. What I did was get the water parameters right and make sure plants are healthy. Begin with 2 days of spot treatment with H2O2 every morning, Hairgrass can take H2O2 well. 3rd day onwards, spot treat with Excel until all dies.
Maintaining a good population of Yamato shrimps helps heaps.


----------

